
WWDC 2010 Is Sold Out - lilitu88
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2010/05/06/wwdc-2010-sold-out
======
sambeau
I wonder if the Macintosh developers conference will break away from the
iPhone+iPad developers conference in the near future.

The lack of a Macintosh Apple Design Award this year hints towards this
becoming (or already being) an iPhone+iPad conference.

Could a split be on the way?

Or, does this hint at Apple only caring about the user experience on its
mobile devices from now on and the Macintosh becoming just the tools with
which to create content and Apps for its mobile "consumer" (or "consumption")
devices.

If so, where does that leave developers of tools and "Professional" Macintosh
Apps?

